# Topeka



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any word on anything from Topeka?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Heard derby 3rd series carried over to today. No further news though.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any other news on the Derby?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Just heard that Sam (Ram x KD Litter) placed 4th in the Derby ! 
In Sam's last 5 Derby's he has placed 4th twice, 3rd twice and has a WIN !

Way to go Sam. Congrats to Mike. We are so happy you are doing well with this pup.

Marty and Lesa


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

13 back to water blind in the Am. First series was a tough triple with a long punch bird through cover changes and down a draw, two retired. Only 23 out of 44 starters back, with generous callbacks. About 15 or more pickups.

Land bland was a tough one. About 250 through multiple cover changes and parallel to another cover strip. 

Open should be running marks this morning but no news on callbacks and I don't know who won the Derby. Qual has the blinds and water marks to do today.


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone know the full Derby results?


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

Micheal Westfall and Mike Schaffer's Buck won the Open makes him and FC and qualifies him for the National.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Mike and Mike!!! Way to go Buck!

Aaron


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

anyone have the results for the derby?


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone know anything about the derby or Q?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur
1) Elle O/H Wulf, New AFC
2) Zoom O/H Carlisle
3) Bam O/H Harter
4) Roux O/H West
RJ) Ramsie O/H Rainbolt

JAMS
Sport, Emmy O/H McCartney
Dinah O/H Burks
BeBe O/H Harter


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any results for the D or Q?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

jrock said:


> Any results for the D or Q?


All I know is this:

1st - #14 SaltyPaws Pun'kin 
3rd - #20 Topbrass Double Dare 

Jams 
#1 County Lines Hired Gun 
#7 Sweetie's Sweet Pete

All trained and handled by Dex Doolittle. 

Congrats Dex,
Shannon


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Was informed the final series of Qual was huge water triple w retired gun. Only 3 or 4 dogs of 12 could do it. 

1rst Meadowwoods Ford Spokesman, Judy Despenas, Tony Despenas

2nd Blackwater's Last Resort, Robert Swenson, Steve Blythe


sorry no other info on places or jams


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Was informed the final series of Qual was huge water triple w retired gun. Only 3 or 4 dogs of 12 could do it.
> 
> 1rst Meadowwoods Ford Spokesman, Judy Despenas, Tony Despenas
> 
> ...


Congrats Bob! That's great!

Wanna trade dogs?

Just say'in...


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

derby results?
________
XJS


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

results are now up on EE.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!...#7 AM RJ ..... AFC Rockerins Riverdance, 'Ramsie" and...
Paul and Gena Rainbolt 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur


Ted, why do you always use such a big font?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Ted, why do you always use such a big font?


Because it is easier on my eyes

Why do you care?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Because it is easier on my eyes
> 
> Why do you care?


I can't say that I really "care," but it looks kinda weird which is why I asked.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

better question is "how do you do it"?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason,

Click: "User CP"
under settings and options click "edit options"
Scroll to the very botoom under Miscellaneous options, click the dropdown arrow in the "message editor interface" field. Select the WYSIWYG editing option. Save changes.

This makes font changes as quick and easy as any word processor.

Chris


----------

